# little wooden spoons for scrubs



## PippiL

I would love to get some wooden spoons for my scrubs.I looked on Etsy, but couldn't really find anything .Do you have a place I can find any?
Thanks


----------



## LauraHoosier

I haven't looked for them but San Francisco Bath Salt Company gives away a small bamboo spoon with all orders for bath salts.  Maybe they sell them separately?  Worth a look.

http://www.sfbsc.com/

ETA:  Found this for you: http://www.sfbsc.com/bath-salt-packaging


----------



## Genny

The only Etsy ones, I found were these
http://www.etsy.com/listing/93069364/40 ... t=supplies

If you have a restaurant supplly store local to you, they wil probably carry some.  If not Webstaurant has some
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/eco-gec ... WP401.html

Do they have to be wooden?  If not, Elements has plastic 
http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Spat ... c-165.html


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT

I believe you need a tax ID -  You can request free samples as well.

http://www.kosmetech.com

http://www.kosmetech.com/product-images/80800.jpg
PRICE: $42.00 Per 1000 Pieces

http://www.kosmetech.com/product-images/81900.jpg
PRICE: $16.80 Per 42 Pieces


----------



## dubnica

http://www.essentialsbycatalina.com/sho ... asp?id=609

What about this?


----------



## lsg

This place seems to be the most resonable on price and shipping.  

http://www.craftparts.com/wood-scoops-p ... cat_id=339


----------



## PippiL

Just wanted to say thank you for all of your replies.It was very helpful.
Just have to make up my mind, wood or plastic ?


----------



## rileylite

I was planning on buying some from here: http://www.thesoapdish.com/packaging.htm Since they have the ones I've seen most people using.


----------



## moosie

I have some like these, I like the shape, but the link before looks way cheaper

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/woodscoops.html


----------

